# Removing large evergreen bush



## Mr. Michael (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi guys/gals. 
I've got these three large bushes in my backyard. The best way I can describe them is "evergreen". I know the evergreen is a tree, but I think that's what these are. You've probably all seen them. Thick, prickly green shrubs. Anyways, I want to get rid of these and plant something a little smaller in their place. What kind of job am I looking at as far as getting rid of these? I've cut one down to just stumps, the stumps range from 2-3" diameter. Are these roots gonna be a 8itch to remove, are there any special tools I will need, etc...etc... Thanks for any and all input.
Mike


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Need just a little more information to give a good answer. What are you going to do in that area? Just get rid of them, replant with other shrubs? "Thick, prickly green shrubs" sounds like Ilex rotunda, chinese holly. They will come back from the stump. A common way of pruning with by chainsaw, really! If you only want to remove them with no other particular plan, just cut them as low as possible and don't worry about the roots. A note here- with most shrubs like this, get some Roundup or other brush killer (triclopyr) and *immediately* after cutting wash the cut with straight, undiluted herbicide.


----------



## Handyman Jim Noonan (May 8, 2008)

One time I had a long row of hedges to take out. I cut the hedge down as close to the ground as possible; and ,then rented a small to medium size stump grinder. The stump grinder was easy to use and did the job very well. Job done.

Other times when there are just a few bushes; I cut close to the ground , then dig and cut the roots as much as possible. This is more work and more time consuming than using a stump grinder; but, it will work. 

http://www.handymanjimnoonan.com


----------



## Mr. Michael (Jan 10, 2007)

I wish I was more of a horticultural buff, so I could just name them. I've googled around and tried to image them, but can't. Anyways, they're definetely not Chinese Holly or Ilex Rotunda. My bushes don't have leaves like that, they're more like long branches covered in very small nettles. Not like an evergreen, but very thick and prickly.
To answer the question, yes I want to plant some smaller shrubbery in the area, so I would like to get the roots out. If I cut down to stumps, and pull the stumps along with some of the surrounding roots, would the remaining underground roots likely die, or would I need to worry about these coming back a ways down the line? I may look into a stump grinder. Thanks for the respones so far.


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

Just a little confused- Are these evergreen or do they lose their leaves in the winter. FYI, evergreens can be trees or shrubs. 

Sorry for getting ahead of you but Ilex is holly, Ilex cornuta 'Rotunda is one of the Chinese hollies. Generally speaking hollies are of either chinese origin (usually the big, bad ones) or the smaller leaved japanese variety.

Can you describe what you call "nettles?" I am thinking perhaps one of the Broomes. They have stems that stay green year-round but loose their leaves in the winter with yellow blooms in the spring. Stems are prickly, but not what I call nettles.

Also, thinking maybe one of the barberies. I call them litter catchers.

Take part of one to your local county extension office. They can help you identify it. This is important mainly in regards to whether your particular bush is one that suckers. In that case, getting most of the roots out would be beneficial. While I hold that 95 percent of a landscaping job is site preparation, I don't believe in wasting effort. It is entirely possible that any roots left after you remove the bush would be a moot point, unless you just prefer to have the area cleared a little more thoroughly. I can't argue with a little extra diligence.

Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## Mr. Michael (Jan 10, 2007)

they don't lose their leaves at all. They stay green all year. I'll do some more research and post back on what it is. Thanks all so far...


----------



## Mr. Michael (Jan 10, 2007)

Okay, so I took a small branch off one of the remaining shrubs and brought it to the local Home Depot. It looks and feels like a Juniper shrub. Knowing this, can anyone tell me how much of a job it will be to remove these roots, and if I even need to? Again, I do plan on replanting some smaller shrubbery in the area. Thanks, Mike


----------



## downunder (Jun 13, 2008)

If they are Junipers, roots will not be a problem to leave. If you want to dig them out, get a mattock and "git er done." I can see where you would describe the tiny needles as nettles, they are scratchy to work around. I just cut several down that I planted about ten years ago at the edge of the road to buffer some of the noise. Juniperus chinensis hetzii comes in low and round as well as tall. Just didn't pay attention when I picked them up as 1 gallons or someone had put the wrong sign in front of them. I did not worry about the roots on mine. I ran them through a small chipper, but them right back and replanted with mixed shrubs that I know will stay low. Good luck on your job.:thumbsup:

PS- If I can find them and get them to send as attachment, I will post some pics in a couple of days.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,....

Don't cut them down,...

Attach a Chain to them at ground level, reasonably Tight,...
Then hook the other end of the chain to a pickup truck,+ Go to Town.....

A couple of Good Tugs should get you some ground that's almost ready for Planting....


----------



## Mr. Michael (Jan 10, 2007)

unfortunately, they are in my backyard, so tugging with a truck is not an option. Well, this is good news that I don't need to dig them completely out. thanks for all the help again. Mike


----------

